# Walleye Setup



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay looking at stimulating the economy yet again...here goes on requirements and you-alls recommendations. 

With the bow mount purchase last year this will allow us to fish for them tasty Eyes at much slower speeds with alot less line put out and smaller bottom bouncer weight...we we're using up 1.5-2oz bottom bouncers with roughly 100-120' out just to get the bouncer down and properly bouncing the bottom as the 9.9 kicker wouldn't go below 1.5MPH consistently...the bow mount will change that all. 

So plans are to fish off both sides of the front with rod/reel placed in rail mounted holders...now we're think'n of purchasing rods up to 12'-14' to get out and away from the boat allowing for trolling directly off the back of the boat. The rods were look'n at are specifically Crappie rods. We'll use these rods solely for Walleye dragging bottom bouncers with worm harnesses...so all you die hard Walleye anglers what rod/reel combos would you recommend... :| 

Thanks in advance for the input and recommendations.
K2


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Hockey got me into the worm harness and walleye fishing. At first we thought a lighter rod got more hook sets but now I think we both kind of lean on a stiffer set-up. I know I use a medium action rod when I bottom bounce for them. Mine are 6 foot rods and Hoceky uses 6'6" or longer. I do think the longer rod gives him a little more advantage. He trolls with a 125 hp motor with 2 5 gallon buckets out the back. I think he averages 1.5-2 mph and seems to do fairly well. We also use the 2 oz set-up in about 25' depth range.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Out west, I use 8' 2" downrigger rods, store bought or homemade from fly rod blanks for trolling harnesses. It's the same set up as I use for kokes except I don't hook it to a downrigger. I (we) prefer to troll with boat motor in reverse, during a "walleye chop", or waves about 12" to 18" high.

Many times we just kick the trolling motor in and out of gear to slow down. Catch most of fish on the turn-around.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

About 15 B.C. (15 years before computers) we would fish worm harnesses with surf casting rods from the banks of big Wyoming lakes like Seminoe and Pathfinder. Seminoe was a great walleye fishery. At one time you could have 10 walleyes a day and 40 in possession!!!. I worked near the lake often but couldn't take my boat with me at work. So we fished the banks at night using Linde Rigs...a walking sinker in front of a harness. 

The set-up has been around for as long as I can remember...ah about 20 minutes.  No, no, it's been around since the 60s. 

Come to think of it, we did some surf casting for walleyes on Boysen Res. too.

Caught my share of slimers using worm harnesses too. Pitch em up in the weeds for the *****!!!! just kiddin'  

Geeze, Wyoming has some great walleye fishing: Boysen, Seminoe, Glendo, and Pathfinder reservoirs. The North Platte River has given up some big spawner walleyes also.

gottagitbak2wurk


----------

